

Apple's New iPhone Software Will Crash a Lot of Apps, Software Tester Says - RougeFemme
http://www.slate.com/blogs/business_insider/2013/09/14/ios_7_crashes_apps_software_tester_says.html

======
zuppy
I've been using ios 7 since beta 3 and most of the apps work just fine. I'm
not saying that there were no issues, but not as many as the article states.
Of course, this is limited to the list of apps I'm currently using on
iPhone/iPad.

